# Fly Fishing Shops between cleveland and parma?



## pgalls (Apr 11, 2005)

Are there any fly fishing shops between cleveland and parma or in that general area? I was told about one in parma on pearl road maybe? but forget the name and the exact location. Would they be open on sunday?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Rod maker shop (strongsville) not sure of the addy, back packer shop "north olsmstead", lake erie ultimate angler lorain,


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

anglersmail , is in parma . right next to " the gun shop. "


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

This is my personal opion, I would not go to the anglers mail. I as well as many others (from what i heard) have had bad experiences with the owner there. The guy is a jerk. I will never spend another dime there. As for the others, The Rod Makers shoppe is a great place to get started fly fishing, but they seem to lack the speciality flys there. The Backpackers shop is nice and holds the right kinds of flys for any situation. I purchase the majority of my flys for smaller trout (rainbows/browns) there. I usually go to Rod Makers for Steelhead flys.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is one I don't know exactly where Ravenne OHIO is but have heard great stuff about this fly Shop TMF sport shop here is the link to there web site http://www.bright.net/~tmfsportshop/ hope this helps or goto this link that lists a bunch of fly shops in OHIO http://steelheadsite.com/cgi_bin/flyshops_search.cgi?ohio Hope one of these helps you out if the 2nd one doesn't show the shops hit the link at the top that says fly shops. Later Matt


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I know it's little out of the way for you, but my absolute favorite shop is in Girard, Ohio..between Youngstown & Niles. Great staff, relaxed atmosphere, up to date fishing information, & a ton of great stuff! Over 1,000 books & super quality throughout. I live in Canton & met a guy from Chardon there last Saturday, so it's obviously worth the ride. Books and Hooks is a fun stop...go see Scott, Bud, Larry & the folks, pour a coffee, grab a piece of candy & enjoy that friendly atmosphere!
Site is www.booksandhooks.com
Mike


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

The guy that use to own anglers mail retired. He was so rude he would almost chase people out the door. Goerge, the old manager, is the new owner of anglers mail. He's a great guy. Give him a chance.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

If that guy did retire, i will give it a try again. When i first started to fly fish i tried to go in there and since i was new and really didnt know much i ask more questions. I was belittled and embarrissed by him. I vowed never to go back and to warn people to asked about that place to stay away. I will however give it one more try because it is much closer than backpackers shoppe. Does he still own the store?


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

when I was younger, I walked into that place by myself, he said "you know this is a fly fishing shop right?" What a tool


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That character was a real piece of work.  I went in to purchase a quality flyrod and walked out in about two minutes, emptyhanded.  
Rodmakers has a fair but somewhat limited selection of flyfishing equipment but Frank is extreemly good at helping you select a combo that fits you, your needs and your budget.
Tmf and Backpackers are Orvis Shops and have a very complete inventory for the long rod fisherman. The Golden Hackle Shop in Lakewood is quite good also.


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

SteelieHunter:

He retired, and sold the shop to george, the old manager. Give George a try he's a great guy.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Thanks! I will give it a try. I know they had the speciality flys i was looking for but because of that guy i wouldnt go near that place. Its good to know he's outta there! Of coarse my luck he would be visiting the day i go in there!  thanks again!


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Fishmaster, I just stopped into anglers mail today and you are correct. George is the new owner. Very nice guy. He seems to know his stuff. He was showing me some new rods and some pictures from fishing trips. We got to chat a bit and then the wife called. Put the end to that really quick. I told him i was glad to see it under new management and since he is so close and has the flys i need, i will be going to him for my fly gear. Thanks for clueing me in on the new owner again! See ya on the river!


----------



## Luke Flywalker (May 8, 2005)

George, the owner of Angler's Mail is a great guy and I don't think you'll have any problems with him. That address is:

Angler's Mail 
6495 Pearl Rd 
Parma, OH
(440) 884-7877 

Also, someone mentioned The Golden Hackle which is not in Lakewood. It is in Sheffield Lake and Terry, the owner, is a great guy who carries tons of tying gear.

5380 Lake Road
Sheffield Lake, OH. 44054
440-949-8934
http://www.goldenhackle.com

The Backpackers Shop
5128 Colorado Ave 
Sheffield Village, OH 44054-2398
(440) 934-5345
http://www.backpackersshop.com/

Rodmakers Shop
20884 Royalton Rd
Strongsville, OH 44136
(440) 572-0400

Hope this info helps.

LF


----------

